# primer bleeding through?



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Thoughts?









All ppg here:

Mud= sheetrock brand
Primer= ppg sealgrip acrylic
Paint= 1 coat painters friend (sprayed & backrolled 1/2 nap)

Also happens when i use sealgrip alkyd primer. A second topcoat does not help. 

Waiting on a callback from the rep. So much for closing out this job today, ugh...


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I've seen similar things happen with good sealing primers like Bin, or 123 even. The primer has so much better sheen hold out than the existing paint. It makes it flash so bad that it almost looks like a different color.

If that's what's going on, probably just have to prime the whole surface.


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> I've seen similar things happen with good sealing primers like Bin, or 123 even. The primer has so much better sheen hold out than the existing paint. It makes it flash so bad that it almost looks like a different color.
> 
> If that's what's going on, probably just have to prime the whole surface.


 Yep. 
Looks like you were randomly hitting spots with your spray gun.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I know its a little late now but in the future when I do spot patches I would have combined all three of those patches into one and faded out the rolling so it is not such a stark difference. That usually helps in this case you will probably have to roll the whole wall with primer. Maybe downgrade your primer a little bit if you are just doing patches Than you should not have issues.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

If that is still wet when it dries it will possibly be the same it just takes longer for the paint to dry on the sealed surface. If it is already dry disregard that statement.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Next time try spot priming with pva, it's cheaper and doesn't show through like that. 

I think you have to prime the whole thing to get that wall right. Hate having to do things over like that.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Jmayspaint said:


> If that's what's going on, probably just have to prime the whole surface.


Yup. 

Next time, perhaps a higher quality finish coat would work better over the primer/sealed surface.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Yes thats dry. My crappy phone pic dont do it justice.

I spot primed, no backroll. Backroll on topcoat.

Talked to rep and he tried to use the "no stipple" excuse. Umm..ok thats fine & dandy for where the mud was but what about where the spray patter is bigger than the patch?

He then tried sayibg its not that noticeable. I told him i would hand him a hundred dollar bill if he looked at the wall and could not point out the primer spots...

So i just second coated the wall, & 30 min later its still coming through.

I've already sprayed all my whites (ceiling, doors, trim) so if i have to reprime it's gonna suck that much more.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

driftweed said:


> Yes thats dry. My crappy phone pic dont do it justice.
> 
> I spot primed, no backroll. Backroll on topcoat.
> 
> ...


Yeah it sucks but there aren't any other options really, unless you want to get the color mixed in another higher quality paint line...


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

If it's a apartment I'd leave it be and bet no one picks it out.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Oden said:


> If it's a apartment I'd leave it be and bet no one picks it out.


Yep, they will have that wall full of nail holes an hour after move in, or those glow-in-the-dark stickers...


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

if there is a lot of walls and you don't want to prime the entire walls, maybe you could use Zinsser ALLPRIME shellac Base Primer Stain Blocker it dry in 10 minutes.
I don't see why it shouldn't work. 
That's what i do when customers put samples in the middle of the walls on new plaster, it work for me.
Good luck, Dan.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

It is an apartment, and no I will not leave that crap like that. Sorry, but I am not gonna put my name on that. That's why I get to charge more than my competition.

I slapped a second topcoat on and got similar results. So the job is stopped until the rep can explain this. This happened in the first room, and he wanted me to go ahead and finish painting the unit. No sir, not gonna waste my time when the results are blatantly obvious.

So it looks like I will be priming all walls Monday, I just want him to come out and go tell the customer why they don't have their unit painted.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I dont think your customer cares why its not done, I think the customer will care that it isnt.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Sorry man, you have to do it all over again, That's the wright way, your name is out there.:thumbsup:

That's why i always try to use the same product most of the time because I know how it work.

Oil primer: Cover stain 
Water base primer: BM fresh start
Finish paint: BM Aura or BM Select
Trim paint: BM Advance 90% of the time.

Good luck there.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I wouldn't doubt it a little bit the finish just hasn't dried full yet. All the way, and it is just drying different on the primer, a couple days it'll be invisible.

Sometimes you'll paint a place. And on the walls will be after u put ur paint on, perfect outlines of where when built the painters lined up their doors and sprayed em on the wall. You can see the doors outlined and it will be there for a while. Till it dries all the way through.


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

What finish coat did you use? I would recommend 6-2 sealer from ppg, it's cheaper and better than sealgrip especially for patches and new walls.

Sent from my HTC One using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I went back today and to my surprise it dried out fine. The more I use PPG paint, the more I am learning you have to have faith in their paint ALOT. Which is something I do not like to do, because it can be a crapshoot. Sometimes you will win, sometimes you will lose. I do not like callbacks or taking a chance on callbacks because I "had faith in the paint". :no:

I want it to look fine when I paint it, is that too much to ask these days? sheesh! 

When I walked into the jobsite today I was ready to order a couple buckets of primer and start fresh, boy was I glad I walked it before I made that decision. Next time though, I am not going to chance it and just primer bomb the place and play it safe. And definitely no more sealgrip for me if I can help it. I don't need that stress.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow glad it went away you saved a long day ahead of you for sure. 

I bought the farm once spot priming with 123 zinser worst choice ever. The flashing never went away and repriming it with lower grade primer didnt work. I ended up priming the whole place with zinser to even it out. That was an all nighter.

I only use the low grade primer for spot prime now. lesson learned.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Oddly enough, we did a final walkthrough yesterday, because of course the carpet guys scuffed the hell out of the walls. Place looked great after carpet was installed. I never get to see these places in their final state. Customer happy, and that's all that matters.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Oden said:


> I wouldn't doubt it a little bit the finish just hasn't dried full yet. All the way, and it is just drying different on the primer, a couple days it'll be invisible. Sometimes you'll paint a place. And on the walls will be after u put ur paint on, perfect outlines of where when built the painters lined up their doors and sprayed em on the wall. You can see the doors outlined and it will be there for a while. Till it dries all the way through.




........


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

:notworthy::notworthy:


Oden said:


> ........


Sometimes in this hurry up and get it done world, we just have to wait for the magic to happen.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

driftweed said:


> :notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> Sometimes in this hurry up and get it done world, we just have to wait for the magic to happen.


I catch your drift!:yes:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

A pun using my screen name, by the painttalk pun legend.

Have I finally been accepted into the gang? I feel so loved!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Sometimes we pole-vault over mouse turds, and don't know it.


----------



## Zman828 (Mar 11, 2013)

This is exactly why we prime, so the spot doesn't show...This is so aggravating. sorry brother


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I use a ton of PPG stuff and like the top coats but have nothing but trouble with the primers. Flash, bubblin, and bleed through. I use zinser products for primer and eliminated the issues. On the plus side its cheaper and dries fast.


----------



## Zman828 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah I have had to learn the hard way never to watch paint dry. Especially when it is over primer, it just reacts weird until its dry. I love a happy customer


----------

